# Favorite Non-Martial Arts Martial Arts Movies?



## arnisador (Apr 27, 2002)

I always enjoy seeing a bit of martial arts performed in what is ostensibly a non-martial arts movie--for example, the kickboxing in Say Anything or the capoeira in The Mighty Quinn. (I was thinking of this the other night as I stumbled across Elvis Presley disarming a knife-wielding attacker in Change of Habit, using what I presume was meant to be a martial arts move. The execustion seemed clumsy.) What other non-martial arts movies have a martial arts "Easter Egg" hidden in them? I'm not thinking of things like the Pink Panther series where you know to expect it but rather films where it's truly a surprise to see some serious, non-trivial martial arts being done.

I think of The Longest Yard where Burt Reynolds watches a convict practicing a kata in arm and leg shackles. "He killed twelve people with his bare hands," the warden says. "Using karate?" Burt Reynolds asks. "Oh no, that was before he learned karate," the warden replies. (This is from memory.) Just a short bit of martial arts--a kata being done in the background--that's what I mean.


----------



## Richard S. (Apr 27, 2002)

'Bad day at Black Rock'   with Spencer Tracy.  He plays a one armed  WW2  veteran investigating the death of a friend in this run down desert town. He beats the hell out of Ernest Borgnine with Atemi strikes and a couple of beautiful throws........respects.


----------

